# My quilt in our show



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

We had our quilt show at the beginning of the month and this was one of my entries


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it, lots of tedious work.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

sewlj said:


> We had our quilt show at the beginning of the month and this was one of my entries


Beautiful! Love your color placement; lights and darks vs fabric color, really make it sparkle. :thumbup:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

That is BEAUTIFUL ,such a nice job . Congratulations .


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

And.....how did you do?


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it. I almost gave up quilting a crib quilt. Takes so much patience and work. Kudos!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, a real work of art by a true artist


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

Its just a show, no prizes


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Great Job !! It looks terrific!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is really lovely and big. Lots of time and patience. Well done.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty work.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! that is beautiful! I can't imagine the work that went in to creating that quilt!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice quilt. Great job! For anyone interested check out this www.barbarabieraugeldesigns.com.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice quilt!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

sewlj said:


> Its just a show, no prizes


If there had have been prizes, that would have been a winner. It is lovely.

Jenny x


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a magnificent quilt.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

So beautiful and an interesting pattern. Colors work so nice together! Love it!!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lovely quilt! Where was the show? I used to reside in Brooklyn and used to belong (for a short time) to quilt club. How many quilts did you enter? Please share more of you terrific quilts!


----------



## LydiaW (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Just one word for it Beautiful! 

Di


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is very pretty. It looks like you put a lot of work into it.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very very nice, lovely job.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful! That's a LOT of piecing!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Your quilt is amazing! I don't quilt, but I have several friends who do. I love seeing them and can't believe all the work that goes into them.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful quilt


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

its lovely and must have took a lot of time and patience to make it.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

What's the pattern? It's lovely!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

You are very talented.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Good job, I know the work involved as I am a quilter too. A very pretty quilt and well done.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How wonderful. Beautiful quilt.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful quilt. That is a lot of work. :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You can certainly be proud of yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments. I love to knit but I really love to quilt. I made this quilt using the Creative Grids 45degree Kaleidoscope Triangle ruler.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning, love the colours.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Fantastic....I quilt also so no the amount of work gone into it x


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice! I like the colors and the circle illusions, too.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, it's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is gorgeous! And so much work!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

great quilt, love the colors!


----------



## jpd13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great quilt. You do nice work.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Great job! Love your colors and placement.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! Thats big.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a lovely quilt . A lot of work went into making that .You should be proud of yourself .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sewlj said:


> We had our quilt show at the beginning of the month and this was one of my entries


It is lovely. Brings back memories of the quilt shows when I was able to quilt. I like that one. I used to do landscape quilts but have 6 bedside quilts. I use them all the time. I miss quilting and thread painting a lot. (injured my shoulder-can't use a machine darn it).


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW!!


----------

